# MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Twin Frozr III 1280 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2011)

MSI's GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Twin Frozr III uses the company's well established TF III cooler which we have seen on other products before. The two fans and the massive heatsink easily keep the card cool. MSI's card is also overclocked out of the box for that little extra performance boost.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 29, 2011)

Great review! I like everything about this, but it's fan noise.


----------



## DOM (Nov 29, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Triple Overvoltage with Afterburner support means that GPU/Memory/PLL voltages can be adjusted to unleash the graphics card's full potential



how come this wasnt used?

card looks just like mine im guessing its just a Shader Units cut, can it be flashed or unlocked to a 570?


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice card, but i would like some serious perf improvement in the 160USD range.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like the closest rival to the 6970. Toe in toe. Nice review!


----------



## Imhoteps (Nov 30, 2011)

U-da-man, Wizz! Four reviews!


----------

